# I'm 34 today and just found out I'm pregnant!



## Mypreciouskid

I'm 34 today, is it ok if I hang out here? I haven't had a baby in almost 6 years and I'm very nervous. I don't know what to expect this time, at my age. I'm wondering if my OB will recommend an amnio? 

I really look forward to chatting with all!


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats to you! An amnio will certainly be your choice and your choice only if that sort of testing is something that is important to you. 

I am 41 and pregnant with my first and I chose not to have an amnio after having an n/t screen and bloods at 13 weeks. Though not diagnostic as an amnio is, I was happy with the numbers (risk assessment only) that were put in front of me to have made the decision not to go forth with an amnio. Im sure some other ladies will chime in with their experience and you will find this is a small and very supportive group. 

Welcome and again, congrats and wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months!

Oh, and a very Happy Birthday to you!! :cake:


----------



## soontobe3

What a lovely birthday present! Congratulations, I had 6 years between number 1 &2 and it soon comes back to u! Lol x


----------



## mtnprotracy

Congratulations and welcome :). What an exciting time for your family!! I'm Tracy....hubby and I have 3 boys (17, 16, and 13) and expecting boy #4 via scheduled c-section on April 19th. Like Gia7777, I opted for no amnio....and that is totally your call :). 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Tracy


----------



## Maple Leaf

I agree what a lovely birthday present. Amnio is personal choice but you are usually given a fair indication of your odds with the bloods and NT scan. My odds were 1 in 20,000 which is as low as you can get! I'm 38 with a daughter who turned 13 today and a 10 yr old son...all new for me again but these ladies are fantastic supports. Congratulations hun. X


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Gia7777 said:


> Congrats to you! An amnio will certainly be your choice and your choice only if that sort of testing is something that is important to you.
> 
> I am 41 and pregnant with my first and I chose not to have an amnio after having an n/t screen and bloods at 13 weeks. Though not diagnostic as an amnio is, I was happy with the numbers (risk assessment only) that were put in front of me to have made the decision not to go forth with an amnio. Im sure some other ladies will chime in with their experience and you will find this is a small and very supportive group.
> 
> Welcome and again, congrats and wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Oh, and a very Happy Birthday to you!! :cake:

Thanks so much!! Congrats on your pregnancy also, and thanks for the great info and such a warm welcome!!


----------



## Mypreciouskid

soontobe3 said:


> What a lovely birthday present! Congratulations, I had 6 years between number 1 &2 and it soon comes back to u! Lol x


Thanks so much!! I'm really looking forward to having a baby in the house again!


----------



## Mypreciouskid

mtnprotracy said:


> Congratulations and welcome :). What an exciting time for your family!! I'm Tracy....hubby and I have 3 boys (17, 16, and 13) and expecting boy #4 via scheduled c-section on April 19th. Like Gia7777, I opted for no amnio....and that is totally your call :).
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Tracy

Hi Tracy, I'm Heidi, and it's great to "meet" you!! How exciting...April 19th will be here in a flash!! :)


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Maple Leaf said:


> I agree what a lovely birthday present. Amnio is personal choice but you are usually given a fair indication of your odds with the bloods and NT scan. My odds were 1 in 20,000 which is as low as you can get! I'm 38 with a daughter who turned 13 today and a 10 yr old son...all new for me again but these ladies are fantastic supports. Congratulations hun. X



Thanks so much for the great info and warm welcome!!


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board Heidi and congrats! I'm 41 and this is my fourth. I have a 17yr, 13yr and a 7yr, so it's been awhile for me too. It's seems odd, but everyone is so excited. I can't believe I only have 4 wks to go!! LOL, give or take, depending on when baby decides to come.

I, too, didn't have amnio. Or any screening at all for that matter. It's in God's hands, and we'll deal with any problems when/if they occur. Good luck, whatever your choice.


----------



## tracy143

Welcome Heidi and congrats!

I am 35 and expecting my third baby. I have two boys already, ages 16 and 14 so it's been a LONG time for me, too. I am sure it's like riding a bike LOL

I am super excited to be having a little girl. My tests showed that I have a less than 1 in 10000 chance of my baby having a genetic disorder so I opted not to have an amnio either. Good luck to you and please PM me if you would like to chat. :) Or post here, the ladies are lovely in the over 35 forum!!!


----------



## shoreviewgrrl

I am so glad I found this site. I am 34 and expecting my first Nov. 17, so very close to your Nov. 10 due date! I've been feeling sort of alone/anxious in that my friends all had kids years ago and none of them are pregnant now or even recently. It's nice to hear others having the same concerns as me.

Amy


----------



## tracy143

Welcome Amy :) I hope you find comfort from this site!


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board Amy, and congrats!


----------

